# Statements



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I am in the very long process of building a pair of the infamous Statements and thought that it might be more beneficial to the forum to start a thread of my progress so far and call it "how not to build speakers" I love these speakers, for the first month of listening I would always go check and see if my sub was really turned off beccause I could not believe 4 little 8" speakers could do what they are doing. I also regularly look out the door or behind me because "that sound could not have come from 2 speakers in front of me without surrounds hooked up". So would anyone want to read about mistakes that are obvious after they are done but maybe over looked by people who do not woodwork on a regular basis? This would never be a bash at the Statements as I have been nothing but impressed since the first time I had all the correct drivers in place and turned them on.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not a woodworker, but I'm thinking about trying my hand at building some speakers. So, yes, I'd be interested in your experience. Anything I can learn from the forums is a savings to me in wood and effort!
Glad to hear that you're enjoying your Statements!

Tom


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok I was thinking we could discuss here and in the end make a short easy to read list of things not to do.

First, Gregg (GPHammer) made the comment "I cut all 14 1/2 inch pieces first"
"If you are an experienced wood worker you know why we do this but for those of you who are not, we set the fence once and all the cuts will be exactly the same, all 14 1/2 inch pieces were cut at the same time with the same fence setting, so if you are off on one, you are off on all but they will all fit."
This is a great piece of advise, I wish I would have read it before I cut mine. I wanted to cut in order and this was a bad idea. When fitting all the parts together an 1/8" off on one piece really stands out.

I used a tabletop table saw and really feel it is difficult to cut a full sheet of MDF with one set of hands. Call a friend, neighbor or anyone willing to help hold for the first couple of cuts. At the end of the cut the wood will want to shift and leave a little extra on one side and a little missing on the next piece. I have seen rollers on stands that help support the wood while you cut next time I build I will call everyone I know until I find a set I can borrow.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Next would be cutting holes. I thought about not buying a circle jig for my router. I broke down and bought one and this is money well spent. I think even a homemade jig could work fine but don't expect to make a round hole cut without a jig. One thing I never read and found out as I was going is countersinking. Alot of builds (probably most) you will cut a through hole and a larger circle that your speaker will sit down in making your speaker flush. Once you cut a through whole the circle jig will no longer work. The through whole should be the last cut you make, cut the larger countersink hole first and you will still have a center to cut the through hole after.

Also go slow on the last 1/4" of cutting the hole, this is when things want to jump and make a nasty mark in your perfect circle you just cut.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Routing
I did all my routing with a handheld router, I think I would prefer a table mounted router for some cuts but did not have access to one.
First routers are loud, go ahead and get some ear plugs. You should probably use them the whole time but I think a router is the loudest part of building a speaker. What good is a new set of speakers fi your ears are ringing so bad you can't hear them!
Second a router will want to push when cutting on one side and pull on the other side. Not a big deal for internal braces so cut those first and practice up so when you make the external cuts at the end (the ones people will see) you are already and expert and no mistakes will be seen.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Stroh - very glad to see a Statement build.

I've read a number of other statement build threads on other forums, and it's been on my to-do list for a while. I'd love to build one.

Excited to see how yours turns out. It's a lot of wood!


----------

